# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  [A MUST WATCH!] - The Most Profound Documentary Series Ever Made (Have you seen it?)

## Reason

*The Most Profound Documentary Series Ever Made 

Have you seen it?* 

-

High quality torrent can be downloaded here; [CLICK THIS TEXT]

-

or here; [CLICK THIS TEXT]


-

_If you don't know how to use bittorrent, you can watch it online at the three links below,_

*Part One*
Politics - The Power of Nightmares, (Part 1/3), âBaby it&#39;s Cold Outsideâ

*Part Two*
The Power of Nightmares Part 2: The Phantom Victory - by Adam Curtis

*Part Three*
The Power of Nightmares Part 3: The Shadows in the Cave - by Adam Curtis

_*please PM me if any of these links die*_

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

I wouldn't call it the "most profound ever".  That's quite a claim.

----------


## Reason

> I wouldn't call it the "most profound ever".  That's quite a claim.


*I want you to imagine something for me...

Imagine what would happen if every single person in this country had seen this documentary series.*

----------


## Sandman33

Yeah....this really IS a great documentary.

I've seen it before and it speaks volumes,

----------


## tonesforjonesbones

I liked this one.  There is another one that is very weird..and I couldnt' even watch it all called The Empire of the City.  tones

----------


## Reason

> Yeah....this really IS a great documentary.
> 
> I've seen it before and it speaks volumes,


Agreed!

----------


## PeterSchiffVideos

I own this video in .avi
The guy who narrates this video also does some other videos that are good-- The Century of the Self and Crazy Rulers of the World, to name a few.

It would be cool if us Ron Paul supporters had a FTP-type site for videos like this.

----------


## extrmmxer

[QUOTE=
It would be cool if us Ron Paul supporters had a FTP-type site for videos like this.[/QUOTE]

Good Idea.

----------


## Howard_Roark

I saw part I awhile back, pretty good info on the whole neo-con movement.

----------


## Slutter McGee

Before I sit through it, would somebody mind giving a quick summary of what it is about?

Slutter McGee

----------


## Dunedain

Do they mention anywhere that the neo-con movement is a Jewish movement, or is that fact curiously hidden?  I find it interesting that Al-Queda is universally known as an Arab/Islamic movement but that the Jewish nature of the neo-con movement is always, for whatever reason, never mentioned nor even debated or attempted to be refuted.  

People would be much less confused if they realized that the neo-con movement is simply a movement design to fight wars against Arabs for Israel using a proxy (the USA in this case) and was started by Jewish Trokskyites like Norman Podhorz, Paul Wolfowitz, Richard Perle, David Wurmser, William Kristol (son of Irving Kristol), Elliott Abrams (son-in-law to Norman Podhoretz) and Douglas Feith - all Jews.  Plus the major role JINSA (Jewish Institute for National Security Affairs) in shaping the Neo-con strategy to make the middle east safe for Israel at the expense of American lives.

If this fact is not mentioned in the documentary I assume it is little different then the obsfucated "Farenheit 911"

----------


## Dr.3D

Are those legal ISO downloads?

----------


## Reason

> Are those legal ISO downloads?


*It's just a documentary that was aired on TV*

----------


## Reason

> Before I sit through it, would somebody mind giving a quick summary of what it is about?
> 
> Slutter McGee


_The Power of Nightmares_, subtitled _The Rise of the Politics of Fear_, is a BBC documentary film series, written and produced by Adam Curtis. Its three one-hour parts consist mostly of a montage of archive footage with Curtis's narration. The series was first broadcast in the United Kingdom in late 2004 and has subsequently been broadcast in multiple countries and shown in several film festivals, including the 2005 Cannes Film Festival.
 The films compare the rise of the Neo-Conservative movement in the United States and the radical Islamist movement, making comparisons on their origins and claiming similarities between the two. More controversially, it argues that the threat of radical Islam-ism as a massive, sinister organized force of destruction, specifically in the form of al-Qaeda, is a myth perpetrated by politicians in many countriesand particularly American Neo-Conservativesin an attempt to unite and inspire their people following the failure of earlier, more utopian ideologies.

----------


## Don't Tread on Mike

3 hours. I'm gonna have to save this baby for later lol.

----------


## Vessol

You post good stuff Civil, I'll have to see it.

----------


## Reason

> 3 hours. I'm gonna have to save this baby for later lol.


*Just don't forget about it*

----------


## Reason

> Good Idea.


*Torrents work amazingly well imo.*

----------


## Reason

*bump*

----------


## dannno

> I wouldn't call it the "most profound ever".  That's quite a claim.


You can't call it anything because you haven't watched it.

This is an incredible documentary. The ONE thing that I don't like is that it shows the neocons as some rogue group and doesn't expose them as part of the globalist agenda, or even look at the globalist agenda......BUT.....for a film that is focusing on the neoconservative agenda and islamic terrorism, it is FANTASTIC and well worth watching.

----------


## zach

Ok, this is worth watching..

I'll keep it in mind.

Always up for more perspective info!

----------


## CGeoffrion

I just finished part two, awesome series!

----------


## Reason

> I just finished part two, awesome series!



*See! I wasn't lying!*

----------


## Reason

*bump*

----------


## Reason

*I am currently watching "The Century of the Self" atm.

Will post back after with my thoughts.

Extremely interesting so far.
*

----------


## Reason

Bump

----------


## Reason

> FANTASTIC and well worth watching.


Bump!

----------


## Reason

*bump for our convo on vent.*

----------


## Reason

bump

----------


## Reason

*BOOGA! BOOGA! BOOGA!*

YouTube - TERROR ALERT EXPANDED!

----------


## legion

Yes, this is a very good documentary, along with all of Adam Curtis' other works.

----------


## Captain Bryan

> Good Idea.


Or a private Torrent tracker.

----------


## Captain Bryan

I'm about 20 minutes into the last one...amazing.

----------


## Reason

> i'm about 20 minutes into the last one...amazing.


*bump!*

----------


## Mike4Freedom

Wow is all I can say. Things make a lot more sense now.

----------


## jbrace

Got through the first one and it really puts things into perspective.

----------


## akforme

Here's a great list of movies everyone should at least check out.  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=37354

(it's kind of hard to follow now that they embed the youtube,  there are links in between some of the vids to google vids.  You can turn the embedding off in your CP)

----------


## fatjohn

"The trap: what happened to our dreams of freedom" is even better! From the same guy.

http://video.google.nl/videosearch?q...ient=firefox-a

----------


## Reason

*promoting "the power of nightmares" on youtube video comments has been cool, I have received many messages days later from people thanking me for pointing it out.*

----------


## Reason

> Wow is all I can say. Things make a lot more sense now.





> Got through the first one and it really puts things into perspective.


*Awesome!

It's comments like these that make me feel like spreading the word about this documentary is worthwhile!

Send the links to your friends & family!*

----------


## Kludge

Finally got around to watching it.

Episode 1 explains the roots of Neoconservatism, Radical Islam, and "Terror".

Episode 2 explains how the Neoconservatives used the religious right  & media as a tool and damns them both.

Episode 3 goes on to discredit, to the point of outright mockery, the claims that there is an organized and elite network of terrorists seeking to destroy the US. It destroys early US MSM beliefs in "sleeper cells" and underground fortresses Bin Laden was believed to be hiding in.

Having it said that neoconservatives are idealists set off a firestorm of activity in my mind. I never thought of it like that before, always having been told that non-interventionism is idealism. There was clarity once it was implied that neoconservatives were seeking moral certainty and have deluded themselves in the same way Sayyid Qutb did into thinking they are some type of elite human capable of determining what should be held as true by the average person.

Fantastic video. I learned a lot and will probably watch it again.

----------


## Reason

> Set off a firestorm of activity in my mind.




*Glad you liked it.*

----------


## legion

> Fantastic video. I learned a lot and will probably watch it again.


yep... you should watch all the adam curtis documentaries.

----------


## Reason

I propose we start spreading the word about this via our old methods...

youtube comments for starters...




"google

the power of nightmares"





"If you want to know the truth behind all this smoke and mirrors you should watch a documentary called,

"The Power of Nightmares"

Available on Google video or torrent."

etc

----------


## ramallamamama

I'd start a new thread but I cannot. This film series rocks hard as well.

The Trap by Adam Curtis

"$#@! You Buddy" The first part of this Adam Curtis series focuses on game theory and the ideas of mathematician and economist John Nash (A Beautiful Mind), psychiatrist R. D. Laing, and economist Friedrich von Hayek, among others. The general theme of the program is that game theory, as interpreted and popularized by these thinkers, and using the language of freedom, has helped cultivate a dark vision of humanity in the minds of world elites, resulting in political policies and movements which, instead of furthering freedom, have actually increased tyranny around the world over the past half century.

http://www.documentary-film.net/sear...ings.php?e=240

----------


## Lord Xar

Let me preface this by saying, I have NOT watched this series yet. I intend to. 

Now, I've read the breakdowns from some of the posters and in few instances the terms "neo-conservatism" is used. Now, I am curious if this film sorta ties the neo-conservatism idealogy to "right wing" and lets the "left" skate free, and sorta asserts that 'left' is better. I know I am reaching cause I have not seen this movie, but I am getting a small sense that this is perkerlating under the surface.

Let me know.

----------


## Kludge

> Let me preface this by saying, I have NOT watched this series yet. I intend to. 
> 
> Now, I've read the breakdowns from some of the posters and in few instances the terms "neo-conservatism" is used. Now, I am curious if this film sorta ties the neo-conservatism idealogy to "right wing" and lets the "left" skate free, and sorta asserts that 'left' is better. I know I am reaching cause I have not seen this movie, but I am getting a small sense that this is perkerlating under the surface.
> 
> Let me know.


There are some hints of praise for conservatives, and it does distinguish Neocons as being a small-but-powerful group of elitists within GOP politics which have shifted acceptable policy of "the right", but with almost exclusively Neocons in federal GOP politics, it probably wouldn't be too hard for someone not following politics in depth to take the film as bashing "the right", especially since it was "the right" which was hijacked. It doesn't spend time devoted to explaining the different factions of the "right wing" because it isn't relevant to the purpose of the movie. It's so hard-hitting and convincing, though, I really don't think... eh.... all neocons-by-ignorance would dismiss this film for bashing Neocons or take away so little from the film that they use it as ammunition against "the right" as a whole.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

> I'd start a new thread but I cannot. This film series rocks hard as well.
> 
> The Trap by Adam Curtis
> 
> "$#@! You Buddy" The first part of this Adam Curtis series focuses on game theory and the ideas of mathematician and economist John Nash (A Beautiful Mind), psychiatrist R. D. Laing, and economist Friedrich von Hayek, among others. The general theme of the program is that game theory, as interpreted and popularized by these thinkers, and using the language of freedom, has helped cultivate a dark vision of humanity in the minds of world elites, resulting in political policies and movements which, instead of furthering freedom, have actually increased tyranny around the world over the past half century.
> 
> http://www.documentary-film.net/sear...ings.php?e=240


Watching now. Hayek you beast.

----------


## Ninja Homer

I saw it about 4 years ago, but don't remember it that well.  I'm going to have to watch it again.  I'm sure I'll get more out of it now then I did back then, with all I've learned in the last couple years.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Thanks for the post! I just finished watching it all. Nonetheless it has great info about idealogical abuse from these two groups. Just hope people can realize this comes from the left as well.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> Let me preface this by saying, I have NOT watched this series yet. I intend to. 
> 
> Now, I've read the breakdowns from some of the posters and in few instances the terms "neo-conservatism" is used. Now, I am curious if this film sorta ties the neo-conservatism idealogy to "right wing" and lets the "left" skate free, and sorta asserts that 'left' is better. I know I am reaching cause I have not seen this movie, but I am getting a small sense that this is perkerlating under the surface.
> 
> Let me know.


Yep yer right. Not much blame on the left as it points to neo-cons and Islamist.

----------


## Reason

*It's not the documentary's fault that neocons chose to hijack the right instead of the left.

The documentary is about the history and development of neocons and Islamic extremists and how they feed off each other in a perverted symbiotic relationship of mutual destruction.*

----------


## Justin D

Learning about the origins and progression of the neo-conservatives and Islamic fundamentalists as shown in this documentary series has permanently changed how I view politics and foreign policy.  Everything makes sense now.

----------


## scoot87

haven't read this thread yet, but would also recommend this documentary...it truly gives a great perspective of the neo-conservatives and militant fundamentalists

----------


## Vessol

Watching it now, thanks for the suggestion Civil!

----------


## anaconda

I used to own it. Pretty poor production quality. I loaned it to a girl at work who was quitting. I even gave her a postage paid return CD envelope mailer to return it in and I never got it back.

----------


## legion

> I used to own it. Pretty poor production quality. I loaned it to a girl at work who was quitting. I even gave her a postage paid return CD envelope mailer to return it in and I never got it back.


Poor production quality? It's archival footage meticulously threaded together its supposed to look like that...

----------


## Reason

> Poor production quality? It's archival footage meticulously threaded together its supposed to look like that...


*yeah, I didn't quite understand where the poor production quality comment was coming from either, there is a lot of older archival footage, especially in part one since it starts at the birth of neocons and Islamic extremism which was about 60 or so years ago.

I thought it was extremely well done and happen to think that the liberty movement is in desperate need of a documentary like this to summarize and introduce our core issues to the sheeple.*

----------


## anaconda

> Poor production quality? It's archival footage meticulously threaded together its supposed to look like that...


I love archival footage and the video _is fascinating_ (that's why I ordered my own copy). 

But come on, look at part 1 here...the sound quality is poor, the narrator abysmal, the music uncommonly bad, and a really cheesy montage of shots that make no sense to me: the bland BBC set at the beginning, the hanging light at 0:19, the inexplicable cavernous building at 0:35, a moving shot over a blacktop road at night (???) at 0:40, the most annoying music I have perhaps ever heard at 0:52, the mime at 2:26, and so on. Maybe it's just high art that's a bit over my head.

I guess I may be a tad frustrated since the subject matter is so powerful and otherwise well presented, I wish it had a more modern and slick look so that more sheeple would want to watch it and be converted to the truth. This would not preclude using archival footage.

YouTube - The Power of Nightmares-Part1

----------


## legion

> I love archival footage and the video _is fascinating_ (that's why I ordered my own copy). 
> 
> But come on, look at part 1 here...the sound quality is poor, the narrator abysmal, the music uncommonly bad, and a really cheesy montage of shots that make no sense to me: the bland BBC set at the beginning, the hanging light at 0:19, the inexplicable cavernous building at 0:35, a moving shot over a blacktop road at night (???) at 0:40, the most annoying music I have perhaps ever heard at 0:52, the mime at 2:26, and so on. Maybe it's just high art that's a bit over my head.
> 
> I guess I may be a tad frustrated since the subject matter is so powerful and otherwise well presented, I wish it had a more modern and slick look so that more sheeple would want to watch it and be converted to the truth. This would not preclude using archival footage.
> 
> YouTube - The Power of Nightmares-Part1


That's the introduction you're nitpicking there. Each part is an hour long if I recall correctly.

Anyways, to me this is a modern and slick look. Perhaps you should read more about the guy that put it together if you want to understand it.

----------


## anaconda

> That's the introduction you're nitpicking there. Each part is an hour long if I recall correctly.
> 
> Anyways, to me this is a modern and slick look. Perhaps you should read more about the guy that put it together if you want to understand it.
> Reply With Quote


OK, legion. I will explore a bit further. As I alluded to, I may be clueless about the artistic intent. As I have said, the content is absolutely terrific. I ordered my own copy after watching it in pieces online.

----------


## Reason

> Learning about the origins and progression of the neo-conservatives and Islamic fundamentalists as shown in this documentary series has permanently changed how I view politics and foreign policy.  Everything makes sense now.


*w00t!*

----------


## Reason

> I ordered my own copy after watching it in pieces online.

----------


## fj45lvr

anyone know the scoop on why this never aired on TV in the United States???

I'd like to know.

----------


## legion

> anyone know the scoop on why this never aired on TV in the United States???
> 
> I'd like to know.


it came out in 2004, when most americans still supported the war in iraq.

and

its the truth about 9/11, not some conspiracy by a large secret muslim organization or a conspiracy by a large govt. the real truth.

the real truth never gets any media play in the US  its far too not black and white. every issue must be polarized so that it sells

----------


## Reason

> anyone know the scoop on why this never aired on TV in the United States???
> 
> I'd like to know.


*Airings and distribution*

_The Power of Nightmares_ was first aired in three consecutive weeks on BBC 2 in 2004 in the United Kingdom, beginning with _Baby it's Cold Outside_ on 20 October, _The Phantom Victory_ on 27 October and _The Shadows in the Cave_ on 3 November, although the murder of Kenneth Bigley led the BBC to curtail their advertising prior to its airing.[7][8][9][12] It was rebroadcast, in January 2005, over three days, with the third film updated to take note of the Law Lords ruling from the previous December that detaining foreign terrorist suspects without trial was illegal.[13]
 In May 2005, the film was screened in a 2½ hour edit at the Cannes Film Festival out of competition.[14] Pathé has purchased distribution rights for this cut of the film.[6]
*As of 1 January 2008, the film has yet to be aired in the United States. Curtis has commented on this failure:*
 *Something extraordinary has happened to American TV since September 11. A head of the leading networks who had better remain nameless said to me that there was no way they could show it. He said, 'Who are you to say this?' and then he added, 'We would get slaughtered if we put this out.' When I was in New York I took a DVD to the head of documentaries at HBO. I still haven't heard from him.[6]*Although the series has not been shown on U.S. television, its three episodes were shown in succession, on 26 February 2005, as part of the True/False Film Festival in Columbia, Missouri, with a personal appearance by Curtis.[15][16] It has also been featured at the 2006 Seattle International Film Festival and the San Francisco International Film Festival, with the latter awarding Curtis their Persistence of Vision Award.[17][18][19] The film was also screened at the Tribeca Film Festival in New York, and had a brief theatrical run in New York City during 2005.[20][21]
 The films were first aired by CBC in Canada in April 2005, and again in July 2006.[22] The Australian channel SBS had originally scheduled to air the series in July 2005, but it was cancelled, reportedly in light of the London bombings of 7 July.[23][24] It was ultimately aired in December, followed by Peter Taylor's _The New Al-Qaeda_ under the billing of a counter-argument to Curtis.[25]
 In April 2005, Curtis expressed interest in an official DVD release due to a significant demand by viewers, but noted that his usual montage technique created serious legal problems with getting such a release secured.[26] An unofficial DVD release was made in the quarterly DVD magazine _Wholphin_ over a period of three issues.[27][28][29]

----------


## Romulus

I'm hooked in.. I need to finish watching this. This is a great tool to wake up Fox News Republicans.

----------


## Reason

> This is a great tool to wake up Fox News Republicans.


*This has been the greatest tool by far for me to wake up my neocon extended family.*

----------


## mrchubbs

Alright, I'll say it.

You know who needs to see this...???

Glenn Beck.

----------


## Reason

> Alright, I'll say it.
> 
> You know who needs to see this...???
> 
> Glenn Beck.


*Wouldn't matter.

He is told and paid what to say.*

----------


## Reason

*/bump*

----------


## Reason

*burn copies of this and give to any neocons you know this Christmas!*

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## Todd

I've got this in my netflix querie for next weekend.  Finally got the wife to agree to watch it.

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## constituent

> I'd start a new thread but I cannot. This film series rocks hard as well.
> 
> The Trap by Adam Curtis
> 
> "$#@! You Buddy" The first part of this Adam Curtis series focuses on game theory and the ideas of mathematician and economist John Nash (A Beautiful Mind), psychiatrist R. D. Laing, and economist Friedrich von Hayek, among others. The general theme of the program is that game theory, as interpreted and popularized by these thinkers, and using the language of freedom, has helped cultivate a dark vision of humanity in the minds of world elites, resulting in political policies and movements which, instead of furthering freedom, have actually increased tyranny around the world over the past half century.


Indeed, this series is much better.

As an added bonus, part 2 "The Lonely Robot" has this tune by yo la tengo in it.

YouTube - Yo La Tengo - Nowhere Near (Audio Only)

----------


## inibo

Just watched part 1.  It's weird that they _almost_ make Henry Kissinger look like a good guy.  I guess in comparison to the twisted psychos who have infected the body politic he is, but that goes to show you how far down the rabbit hole goes.  That is the extent of my nitpicking.  Otherwise I found this to be a very enlightening video.

----------


## Reason

> Just watched part 1.  It's weird that they _almost_ make Henry Kissinger look like a good guy.  I guess in comparison to the twisted psychos who have infected the body politic he is, but that goes to show you how far down the rabbit hole goes.  That is the extent of my nitpicking.  Otherwise I found this to be a very enlightening video.


I would definitely watch all 3 parts before passing judgment tho.

----------


## inibo

> I would definitely watch all 3 parts before passing judgment tho.


OK, just finished part 2.  Are you hinting that I somehow won't like it?  Because so far you'd be wrong.  This is some powerful stuff.  Once I finish it they will be posted on my lj and a couple of my other blogs, unless, of course, part 3 draws some conclusion other than what I think.

----------


## Reason

> OK, just finished part 2.  Are you hinting that I somehow won't like it?  Because so far you'd be wrong.  This is some powerful stuff.  Once I finish it they will be posted on my lj and a couple of my other blogs, unless, of course, part 3 draws some conclusion other than what I think.


Naw, just saying that it moves in a time-line so you gotta watch all three to get the whole shebang

----------


## inibo

> Naw, just saying that it moves in a time-line so you gotta watch all three to get the whole shebang


Well, I probably won't finish it till sometime in the morning.  The coffee has stopped working and I'm going to be collapsing soon.

----------


## inibo

Finished part 3. 

OK, I could pick a few nits, but overall this is well worth watching.  Just the presentation of the historical background makes it worthwhile.  I think the implicit conclusion--politicians have to start telling us happy stories again--is a bit nauseating, but that does not take away from the necessity of understanding what brought us to where we are today.

----------


## Liberty Star

> The Most Profound Documentary Series Ever Made 
> 
> Have you seen it?



BBC has some good reporting now and then, but they are not that good ; you seem to have been fooled by a propaganda video that ironically is supposed to expose just that.  I've watched only part of first vid, unless rest of vids explain Israel connection to 9/11 in motivations behind those attacks,  BBC  could be pushing Israeli lobby propaganda. Religious extremists tend to say what they mean:

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/...n4102367.shtml

It starts with some truths about political  fear mongering tactics and does have some interesting blend of historic facts but some bogus assertions on roots of terrorism borrowed from neocons playbook and ommission of Israel connection in a discussion on recent terrorism catalysts renders it untruthful on the whole.

----------


## Reason

> BBC has some good reporting now and then, but they are not that good ; you seem to have been fooled by a propaganda video that ironically is supposed to expose just that.  I've watched only part of first vid, unless rest of vids explain Israel connection to 9/11 in motivations behind those attacks,  BBC  could be pushing Israeli lobby propaganda. Religious extremists tend to say what they mean:
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2008/...n4102367.shtml
> 
> It starts with some truths about political  fear mongering tactics and does have some interesting blend of historic facts but some bogus assertions on roots of terrorism borrowed from neocons playbook and ommission of Israel connection in a discussion on recent terrorism catalysts renders it untruthful on the whole.


Guys... you might notice that pretty much everyone that's watched all three parts has given it very good reviews and the people that have only watched the first part give it bad reviews.

----------


## Todd

OK.  I've watched part 1.  waiting for things to slow down over the holidays to watch the last two sets.

Pretty interesting so far.  I'm holding out on a review until it's over.

So far Food Inc.  and Taxi to the Dark Side are the best poltical documentaries I've seen this year.

----------


## Reason

> OK.  I've watched part 1.  waiting for things to slow down over the holidays to watch the last two sets.
> 
> Pretty interesting so far.  I'm holding out on a review until it's over.
> 
> So far Food Inc.  and Taxi to the Dark Side are the best poltical documentaries I've seen this year.


thanks for mentioning taxi to the dark side

----------


## Reason

> I'm bumping this, the movie was the most profound documentary I have ever seen, I'm disappointed that I hadn't watched this earlier.

----------


## shocker315

G Edward Griffin's take on the documentary (a lengthy review)...in case anybody want to know. 

http://www.freedomforceinternational...refpage=issues

----------


## purplechoe

thank you for that link shocker315

I agree with Mr. Griffin 100%:

"In a similar vein, the writers present former Soviet leaders, such as Mikhail Gorbachev, as wise and high-minded statesmen struggling against the cunning, war-mongering leaders of the Western World. This bias must not be ignored, because it reveals that the producers of this series are far from objective and are, in fact, apologists for Leninist regimes."

This thing is very similar to Zeitgeist... a lot of truth but enough BS to throw you off the "right" course... just like Glenn Beck...

----------


## inibo

> G Edward Griffin's take on the documentary (a lengthy review)...in case anybody want to know. 
> 
> http://www.freedomforceinternational...refpage=issues


I'm glad I wasn't the only one who caught the Kissinger part.

----------


## A. Havnes

Interesting documentaries.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> G Edward Griffin's take on the documentary (a lengthy review)...in case anybody want to know. 
> 
> http://www.freedomforceinternational...refpage=issues


Watch it, but keep in mind that there is a lot of propaganda in this video.




> THE POWER OF NIGHTMARES
> How politicians use fear to legitimize expansion of power
> Analysis by G. Edward Griffin, 2007 May 4
> 
> You are about to see a series of documentary programs first broadcast over BBC on January 18, 2005. It contained information considered to be politically incorrect inside the United States, which is to say that it was never broadcast there. It is a scathing look at how U.S. and British political leaders have relied on nightmarish visions of external enemies to legitimize their expansion of power.
> 
> There are good and not-so-good elements in this series. Let’s start with the not-so-good. The writers have an obvious blind spot to the totalitarian and aggressive nature of the Soviet empire. It is true that, during the Cold War, Western leaders maximized and occasionally exaggerated the threat of Communism to enhance their own image of being white knights in a moral crusade against the forces of evil, and this series illustrates that point very well. However, it is not true that the Soviet threat was entirely fabricated for that purpose. It was very real and, I must add, continues to be real today under the deceptive guise of social democracy. Leninism continues to be a formidable global force. In this series, however, you will be assured that Communism was never a real threat to the West and that, today, it is entirely dead.
> 
> In a similar vein, the writers present former Soviet leaders, such as Mikhail Gorbachev, as wise and high-minded statesmen struggling against the cunning, war-mongering leaders of the Western World. This bias must not be ignored, because it reveals that the producers of this series are far from objective and are, in fact, apologists for Leninist regimes.
> ...

----------


## angelatc

nm...

----------


## Reason

G. Edward Griffin's opinion is exactly that.

----------


## Romulus

> G. Edward Griffin's opinion is exactly that.


seems valid to me.

----------


## Reason

> seems valid to me.


Just me personally, I have had almost 100 people people watch this documentary and every single one that watched it all the way through has thanked me and since then has been massively more open minded and receptive to any of my liberty movement based conversation.

I believe this is because the documentary does such a great job shattering the status quo beliefs that so many people hold that were brainwashed into them via horrible high school history books and the corporate commercial main stream media. 

I have said a thousand times before that I wished we had a Ron Paul liberty movement documentary equivalent to the power of nightmares but it does not exist at this time and I believe the power of nightmares is the best we have at the moment for an all inclusive eye opening punch in the chest for many sheep.

This documentary is amazingly popular with viewers which is a very good thing when you're trying to wake someone up.




> In May 2005, Adam Curtis was quoted as saying that 94% of e-mails to the BBC in response to the film were supportive.





> The film was awarded a BAFTA in the category of "Best Factual Series" in 2005.[35] Additional awards were given by the Director's Guild of Great Britain and the Royal Television Society.





> _The Nation_, while offering a detailed critique on the film's content, said of the film itself "[it] is arguably the most important film about the 'war on terrorism' since the events of September 11".


Is it perfect? Of course not, but I have watched almost all of the similar themed documentaries out right now and I believe this is the best one we have at the moment in terms of an initial documentary to be shown to your average sheep.

----------


## dannno

I watched "The Corporation" the other day, it had been a few years since I watched it. 

Ya, it's leftist propaganda featuring Chomsky, Naomi Klein and Michael Moore.. but it is a great film that I highly recommend to people. They do in fact show how the government enables corporations. It would be very easy to show this film to a leftist, and then explain how the government is the cause of all of the problems outlined in the film.. because the film never really proposes a solution at all. But the fact is that the film does not lie and it presents a bunch of evidence and information that I think is very important for people to know about.. especially those who advocate free markets. That way when somebody brings up something from the film, or a similar situation, you can analyze it from the context of free markets. 

The fact is, just like CivilRadient said, that there is no "The Corporation" that is free market friendly.. because too many people who believe in free markets seem to worship corporations, even if they are government subsidized corporations. 

Therefore I recommend the film, even though it was made as propaganda against our ideals. However in the proper context it is just as effective as any film that IS liberty oriented, because it has so much valuable information in it.

----------


## Todd

> I watched "The Corporation" the other day, it had been a few years since I watched it. 
> 
> Ya, it's leftist propaganda featuring Chomsky, Naomi Klein and Michael Moore.. but it is a great film that I highly recommend to people. They do in fact show how the government enables corporations. It would be very easy to show this film to a leftist, and then explain how the government is the cause of all of the problems outlined in the film.. because the film never really proposes a solution at all. But the fact is that the film does not lie and it presents a bunch of evidence and information that I think is very important for people to know about.. especially those who advocate free markets. That way when somebody brings up something from the film, or a similar situation, you can analyze it from the context of free markets. 
> 
> The fact is, just like CivilRadient said, that there is no "The Corporation" that is free market friendly.. because too many people who believe in free markets seem to worship corporations, even if they are government subsidized corporations. 
> 
> Therefore I recommend the film, even though it was made as propaganda against our ideals. However in the proper context it is just as effective as any film that IS liberty oriented, because it has so much valuable information in it.


You make a great point.   Many on the left tend to get the first part right...identifying the problems, knowing who the culprits are, and how it hurts the middle class and poor.  The problem's usually lie in their prescription....I.E. more bureaucracy and social programs at the federal level. 
I'll check it out.

I've also got the last two segments of this threads film "Nightmares"....waiting to finish.

----------


## Romulus

yes.. the left can identify the problems.. their solutions are fake in that they are collectivist ones, the ultimately make them worse.

wheras the right there is a split.. the individual libertarian solution and the collectivist neocon (this circles back to the left though.)

dammit someone needs to make a graphic chart.

----------


## dannno

> You make a great point.   Many on the left tend to get the first part right...identifying the problems, knowing who the culprits are, and how it hurts the middle class and poor.  The problem's usually lie in their prescription....I.E. more bureaucracy and social programs at the federal level. 
> I'll check it out.
> 
> I've also got the last two segments of this threads film "Nightmares"....waiting to finish.




I completely forgot to mention that you can watch "The Corporation" on Hulu.com, sponsored by the FDIC 

I almost made an entire thread about it the other day.. It totally freaked me out..

Actually I did make a thread about it, and the forum hick-uped and I lost the entire post.. but I listed out all of the good parts of the film, such as the section on patents.. They were saying how horrible these corporations are because of the patents they were filing on all forms of life, yet it is THE GOVERNMENT that enforces these patents!!

----------


## MN Patriot

> G Edward Griffin's take on the documentary (a lengthy review)...in case anybody want to know. 
> 
> http://www.freedomforceinternational...refpage=issues


Thanks for posting this link to Griffin's article. It is good to see that others picked up the biased slant of these videos. 

I am glad I watched it, they explained the creation of war on terror in a different light than we are normally exposed to. 

The neo-con ambition of being the destroyers of evil verges on sophomoric. But their implementation of their plans is quite brilliant, if you can believe the things this video claims. I got the feeling the producers were trying to throw people off the trail of the truth.

----------


## hotbrownsauce

nice film 

thank you

----------


## Reason

> nice film 
> 
> thank you


Glad you liked it, feel free to post your thoughts.

----------


## Todd

Ok finished the film

The information is extremely and history it tells is one that sorely hidden from the public. I am glad I saw it.   
That said....As far as moviemaking goes, it's average at best.  I wish there was a liberty Michael Moore.  Someone who can make a film engaging and hit a home run on the topic at hand.   Of all the political documentaries I've seen, The Fog of War, and Taxi to the Dark Side are two of the most recent best.

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## Reason

> Thanks for posting this link to Griffin's article. It is good to see that others picked up the biased slant of these videos. 
> 
> I am glad I watched it, they explained the creation of war on terror in a different light than we are normally exposed to. 
> 
> The neo-con ambition of being the destroyers of evil verges on sophomoric. But their implementation of their plans is quite brilliant, if you can believe the things this video claims. I got the feeling the producers were trying to throw people off the trail of the truth.


I am also happy to have been exposed to the Griffin pov. All angles should always be looked at!

----------


## anaconda

I own my own copy.

----------


## Reason

> I own my own copy.


 Sweet.

I gave out copies at Christmas, I even wrapped them!

----------


## Todd

Ok...one point about the film.

Are they really suggesting there is actually no such group as Al Qaida?
I'd actually like to read more about that.

----------


## Reason

> Ok...one point about the film.
> 
> Are they really suggesting there is actually no such group as Al Qaida?
> I'd actually like to read more about that.


No, did you watch it fully? If so, watch part 3 again.

I'd sum it up but I am quite tired atm. I'll do it tomorrow lol.

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## osan

> I wouldn't call it the "most profound ever".  That's quite a claim.


Agreed.  It is, however, very well done.

I once asked a friend of mine in London why the BigBro government of England allows BBC to produce such work.  His response was that nobody in GB gives a $#@!.  The entire "plan" could be spelled out to them live from Parliament on the six o'clock news and it would change nothing.  I asked why this was so, and he said because everyone in GB is so hopelessly depressed.  Hell, half the nation or more is on Prozac or the like.

----------


## michaelwise

Two thumbs up and 5 stars. 
Great idea promoting it by using a poll.
I actually downloaded it a couple of days ago so I can upload it on my Vimeo channel.
It's a masterpiece.

----------


## michaelwise

> Ok...one point about the film.
> 
> Are they really suggesting there is actually no such group as Al Qaida?
> I'd actually like to read more about that.


Al Qaida = The "foundation or basis and can also refer to a military base"

"In Arabic, al-Qaeda has four syllables (Arabic pronunciation: [ælˈqɑːʕɪdɐ]). However, since two of the Arabic consonants in the name (the voiceless uvular plosive [q] and the voiced pharyngeal fricative [ʕ]) are not phones found in the English language, the closest naturalized English pronunciations include /ælˈkaɪdə/, /ælˈkeɪdə/ and /ˌælkɑːˈiːdə/.[citation needed] Al-Qaeda's name can also be transliterated as al-Qaida, al-Qa'ida, el-Qaida, or al Qaeda.[18]

The name comes from the Arabic noun qā'idah, which means foundation or basis and can also refer to a military base. The initial al- is the Arabic definite article the, hence the base.[19]

Osama bin Laden explained the origin of the term in a videotaped interview with Al Jazeera journalist Tayseer Alouni in October 2001:

The name 'al-Qaeda' was established a long time ago by mere chance. The late Abu Ebeida El-Banashiri established the training camps for our mujahedeen against Russia's terrorism. We used to call the training camp al-Qaeda. The name stayed.[20]

It has been argued that two documents seized from the Sarajevo office of the Benevolence International Foundation prove that the name was not simply adopted by the mujahid movement and that a group called al-Qaeda was established in August 1988. Both of these documents contain minutes of meetings held to establish a new military group and contain the term "al-qaeda".[21]

Former British Foreign Secretary Robin Cook wrote that the word Al Qaeda should be translated as "the database", and originally referred to the computer file of the thousands of mujahideen militants who were recruited and trained with CIA help to defeat the Russians.[22] In April 2002, the group assumed the name Qa'idat al-Jihad, which means "the base of Jihad". According to Diaa Rashwan, this was "apparently as a result of the merger of the overseas branch of Egypt's al-Jihad (Egyptian Islamist Jihad, or EIJ) group, led by Ayman El-Zawahiri, with the groups Bin Laden brought under his control after his return to Afghanistan in the mid-1990s.""

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al-Qaeda

Someone should do a teaching thread on this topic.

----------


## TruckinMike

Unchecked morality combined with self-serving individualism all submerged in a democratic society will lead to ruin. Our founders new it and warned us about it. And now we are living it.  

If Democracy = mob rule,     ------ (Not following the rule of law, ie The Constitution)
and if the mob has no morality
then society is doomed.

"unchecked morality"??? 

Christians are "checked" by their belief in God and the Bibles moral teachings. Others are "checked" by their moral teachings that they received from their parents(etc). Without a moral check ingrained on ones psyche - society will crumble. Or it will be ruled by an iron fisted tyrant. And in todays world we are beginning to see the rise of that iron fist.






> We have no government armed in power capable of contending with human passions unbridled by morality and religion. Our Constitution was made only for a religious and moral people. It is wholly inadequate for the government of any other. 
>  ---- John Adams


.


The point being - Kuto (sp?) was not all wrong.

TMike

----------


## Reason

> Two thumbs up and 5 stars. 
> Great idea promoting it by using a poll.
> I actually downloaded it a couple of days ago so I can upload it on my Vimeo channel.
> It's a masterpiece.

----------


## Reason

//

----------


## Kludge

I never realized how many anti-war videos have been aired by the BBC.

Taxi To The Dark Side is an extremely powerful film documenting how US torture issues at Bagram & Gitmo came to be, and in particular - the murder of a taxi cab driver while detained in Bagram.

----------


## Reason

> I never realized how many anti-war videos have been aired by the BBC.
> 
> Taxi To The Dark Side is an extremely powerful film documenting how US torture issues at Bagram & Gitmo came to be, and in particular - the murder of a taxi cab driver while detained in Bagram.


Taxi to the dark side was pretty good, it's amazing to think about what would happen if videos such as these were on mainstream TV channels on a regular basis.

----------


## Reason

////

Egypt bump...

----------


## Reason

////

----------


## KingNothing

> *I want you to imagine something for me...
> 
> Imagine what would happen if every single person in this country had seen this documentary series.*



The neoconservative movement would completely collapse and the Republican party would once again embrace a humble foreign policy.  The documentary really is an amazing thing.

----------


## Mach

//

----------


## NidStyles

I liked it, but I noticed the pro-globalist and pro-collectivist slant behind the series. I'm the furthest person from supporting the Neo-Cons or the religious ideologues of the Mid-East, but I do not agree with the Globalist or Collectivist ideologies either.

----------


## Vessol

> Before I sit through it, would somebody mind giving a quick summary of what it is about?
> 
> Slutter McGee


It basically goes through the history of the rise of the NeoConservatives and the Islamic Fundamentalists and how they are incredibly similar.

It's an amazing documentary, I've seen it a few times.

----------

